# Green Monkey Bottle



## fussbud13 (Jan 18, 2005)

Was wondering if anyone can help me with this bottle? It's 13in tall, green with a gold or copper monkey on the bottle. The monkey is part of the bottle not attached. It has a G with an A in the middle marking on the bottom. Thanks Much
 Kathi


----------



## woody (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyway you can get a picture, Kathi???

 It sure helps to identify the bottle in question.


----------



## fussbud13 (Jan 18, 2005)

I am trying but the file is to big. I send in a minute.


----------



## fussbud13 (Jan 18, 2005)

here is the picture


----------



## fussbud13 (Jan 18, 2005)

ill try again


----------



## woody (Jan 18, 2005)

Check out this link, Kathi.

 http://www.azcentral.com/home/wine/articles/0611wineofweek11.html

 Sounds like your bottle.

 Or this........

 http://www.liquorama.net/browseproducts/Affentaler-Spatburgunder-Rotwein-2003.HTML


----------



## fussbud13 (Jan 18, 2005)

thanks  so very much woody


----------



## woody (Jan 18, 2005)

[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 22, 2005)

Definately a wine, page 64 of Collecting Bottles by Cecil Munsey has it circa 1950.


----------



## WUVIE (Aug 22, 2006)

Definitely Affentaler Spatburgunder Rotwein

Whew, say that one three times fast. LOL.

Nice bottles indeed!


----------



## capsoda (Aug 22, 2006)

Seems to me that if you drink liquor from a bottle with a monkey on it, you would most likely wake up in a small third world country.[&:]


----------

